# Ceado E37Z Naked v E37Z Hero



## Delirio (Jul 8, 2020)

Hi all,

I have been researching buying a grinder for many months and have narrowed it to the E37Z. Does the rpm adjustability on the Hero make it worthwhile? I will not be running more than 10 shots a day so fan not needed and with workspace would prefer not to have the control box. I understand the naked runs 960-1150 rpm. The price difference between the two is not a factor.

I would be most grateful for the experience of any owners on the forum or feedback on another aspect I may be missing.

Thanks for your time.

D


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I had the ceado e37z naked for three months, you have to be super careful with the bean feed but the results are superb. I don't think you will see huge benefit with the speed adjustability if the hero. Have you considered any other grinders?


----------



## Delirio (Jul 8, 2020)

Would you mind explaining why you kept it for only 3 months please?

Thanks for feedback on adjustability, I would be very interested and grateful for any other observations or pointers you have from your experiences with it.

On other grinders it started with ECM Titan, a friend's reference as he has sychronika. The more I researched the more important the grinder was versus the machine, then it went ceado e37s, then e37sd as I know wholeheartedly I would be single dose in terms of preference/workflow, then ek43 - ek43s, then it seemed necessary to re-align it &/or get ssp burrs, I don't have the time or inclination to do this so stepped up to e37Z. I am happy to hear of any alternatives you think are good from a European manufacturer.

Thank you also for the response, I very much appreciate it.


----------



## Delirio (Jul 8, 2020)

Got hero in the end.

Interestingly for anybody who was asking themselves the same question under "Adjusting RPM" section it mentions

"For light roasted (espresso) coffee, the suggested setting is from 1050 rpm upwards; for medium roasted coffee, we suggest from 900 rpm upwards."

Hero range is 600 - 1500 rpm


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

Delirio said:


> Got hero in the end.


 Out of curiosity, where did you source it from?


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

@Delirio So I have the E37Z Naked that CoffeeChap was using having purchased it via CC. I am sure CC will chime in but as 'Grinder guy' he is always testing, assessing different grinders.

I also looked at the Kafatek etc and was sure about single dosing but the whol ahrd to get thing and the cost gradually getting much bigger. I watched the video of the engineering that went into the Ceado and was impressed, especially the burr set and alignement.

I can't speak if the speed adjustability is worth it, as CC was more experienced than I with many grinders including the Kafatec, I took his word that not and I also wanted a smallish footprint.

So my experience is the E37Z Naked is fantastic!

It still has a fan, that always runs when switched on (as its a commercial grinder), as a home user I don't need the fan but you can't turn it off. The on/off switch starts the fan, then there is a separate grinder start button.

It looks good, is very compact and very quiet overall.

It grinds stupendously fast, 22g in less than 5secs, has no retention to speak of (less than 0.5g in the whole machine on 2kg of coffee through the machine), the burrs stay completely clean.

Grind quality and consistency / particle size distribution is tight and top class. I use a single spray of RDT and get wonderful fluffy grinds and no detectable static.

AS CC said, if you have a very light roast and I mean light filter and dump 22g or more in the top it can stall (Someone said to me it was likely designed around a commercial 3 phase supply, I can't speak if thats true) but this has only happened to me once with no ill effects. It doesn't happen with a med roast coffee.

However, I never dump the full weight in anyway, I feed it in steadily dosing between 16g and 24g. you hear the burrs load up and then just maintain a reasonable rate of pour from the cup and in less than 5 secs nice fluffy grinds.

It's built like a tank as you'd expect.

Super easy to clean the chamber and burrs (I do about every 1kg of coffee/ 2 weeks) with just 3 bolts, no re-alignment required.

I also use it for pour over and the worm gear and unlock mechanism is precise and easy to use to switch between very fine and very course.

I could't be happier other than I'd like milled billet anodised black aluminium sides and a knurled adjustment knob rather than the wood but thats personal preference. I may get some made as its easy to take them off and fit new ones, similarly if you wanted a different wood.

Main thing is quality is terrific, both build and output. Workflow is very simple and easy. I also use WDT but I can confirm its not necessary for good results but its my workflow.


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

In relation to the original question. I would see little benefit in the Hero and feel the E37Z Naked is more than appropriate for home use.


----------



## Delirio (Jul 8, 2020)

Chainlinephil said:


> @Delirio
> 
> It still has a fan, that always runs when switched on (as its a commercial grinder), as a home user I don't need the fan but you can't turn it off. The on/off switch starts the fan, then there is a separate grinder start button.
> 
> It looks good, is very compact and very quiet overall.


 After daily use another factor I had not considered is the fan. I don't use it as never running 10 shots in one go but find it loud & obnoxious like a toilet aircon unit. I am up at 6am every day and very thankful this noise isn't part of my daily morning routine.

There is a significant difference to me between running it with or without the fan. I wish I had a decibel meter to provide a quantitative guide.

Extremely happy with it.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Delirio said:


> After daily use another factor I had not considered is the fan. I don't use it as never running 10 shots in one go but find it loud & obnoxious like a toilet aircon unit. I am up at 6am every day and very thankful this noise isn't part of my daily morning routine.
> There is a significant difference to me between running it with or without the fan. I wish I had a decibel meter to provide a quantitative guide.
> Extremely happy with it.


Most phones can measure it. Not sure how accurate they are, but worked well enough when I needed to roughly match speaker volume for A/B testing.


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

The fan is noticeable on the Ceado Naked. I'm sure I could mod it but given it seems to take about 5 secs to grind 22g it's not on for long!


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

Gave mine its monthly clean today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

Down the barrel. Vicious they are, cut my finger once!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goltim (May 15, 2021)

Hi - I'm a new member and have learned lots already from this helpful community.

I'm looking at the Ceado E37z Naked as a high-end grinder to use both with my Decent for espresso and various pour-over brewers.

Chainlinephil - are you still using your grinder? Still happy with it? I would be grateful for any additional thoughts you have - particularly as to it's suitability for both espresso and filter. Hard to find information about this one.


----------



## Xavier (May 20, 2021)

I would love some feedback too, im 2s away from buying this grinder lol


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

Xavier said:


> would love some feedback too, im 2s away from buying this grinder lol


 Where from and for how much?


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

Well I may be 2s too late.

I don't use it with my machine anymore as it was not compatible with long pre infusion style brewing with my Slayer.

I think there are some competitive alternatives now although not with the size unless you count the likes of the Unobtaniums like the Max.

I still get to use it as my friend bought it. It still produces stunning, transparent results just not with a flow profile pre infusion, it needs pressure profile or conventional brewing.

I am informed by a reliable source that the Compak PK100lab produces equally as good, in fact potentially sweeter shots side by side from the same machine than the Ceado. 100mm blind burrs, very low retention, long life. Could be worth a look in this price category. Likely to have good customer support too if ever needed.


----------



## Xavier (May 20, 2021)

Thanks for your feedback. Turns out that this german reseller could not provide a product return window or a 2 year warranty so i had to cancel anyway.

Im curious what does a grinder need to be compatible with a long pre infusion brewing style ?

@Marocchino PM me if you wish.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Xavier This sort of exchange needs to be kept on the forum so others can share, learn and comment!


----------



## Xavier (May 20, 2021)

dfk41 said:


> @Xavier This sort of exchange needs to be kept on the forum so others can share, learn and comment!


 Oh ok, im used to other forums where it is frowned upon to mention distributor names. Anyway, i was dealing with a german dealer called espressonisten.de and their price was 4.5K without VAT.


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

Thanks for the info @Xavier 👍


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Xavier One of those two grinders had a serious issue with lighter beans, stalling. Cannot remember, it might affect both of them and the problem might be sorted (or not) but thats serious dosh to be chucking at a grinder. I would stick to what's available in the UK (unless ou are not in the UK!) as it will save a lot of heartache in the event something goes wrong


----------



## Xavier (May 20, 2021)

dfk41 said:


> @Xavier One of those two grinders had a serious issue with lighter beans, stalling. Cannot remember, it might affect both of them and the problem might be sorted (or not) but thats serious dosh to be chucking at a grinder. I would stick to what's available in the UK (unless ou are not in the UK!) as it will save a lot of heartache in the event something goes wrong


 Nice to know. Already have an EG-1 and was seriously interested in the E37Z as an alternative upgrade but you're right, buying blind with no limited support at this price point is not a good idea.


----------



## RobW (Dec 24, 2017)

Xavier said:


> Nice to know. Already have an EG-1 and was seriously interested in the E37Z as an alternative upgrade but you're right, buying blind with no limited support at this price point is not a good idea.


 If you don't mind me asking, what's got you wanting to upgrade from an EG-1? That is already top tier.


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

Xavier said:


> Already have an EG-1 and was seriously interested in the E37Z as an alternative upgrade


 Out of curiosity, I'd be really interested to know what information you have found that supports the Caedo E37Z would be an upgrade to the Weber EG1 or whether the comment was just a turn of phrase 🤔


----------



## Xavier (May 20, 2021)

Its completely irrational. I have no argument supporting my thesis.

I just feel compelled to have two high level grinders to compare and i loved the E37Z design, the DLC burr's, the zero retention, etc.... all from a respected italian manufacturer. And because its more expensive and a two box design i used the word "upgrade" completely inappropriately.


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

Xavier said:


> Its completely irrational. I have no argument supporting my thesis.
> 
> I just feel compelled to have two high level grinders to compare and i loved the E37Z design, the DLC burr's, the zero retention, etc.... all from a respected italian manufacturer. And because its more expensive and a two box design i used the word "upgrade" completely inappropriately.


 Thanks for your explanation, we're all entitled to our opinions. Coffee is such a subjective interest. 👍


----------



## goltim (May 15, 2021)

Xavier said:


> Its completely irrational. I have no argument supporting my thesis.
> 
> I just feel compelled to have two high level grinders to compare and i loved the E37Z design, the DLC burr's, the zero retention, etc.... all from a respected italian manufacturer. And because its more expensive and a two box design i used the word "upgrade" completely inappropriately.


 Fair enough. Off topic, but aside from the urge to compare the E37Z, how are you enjoying the EG-1 - are you otherwise happy with it? Which burrs do you use? Grateful for any insights.


----------



## Xavier (May 20, 2021)

goltim said:


> Fair enough. Off topic, but aside from the urge to compare the E37Z, how are you enjoying the EG-1 - are you otherwise happy with it? Which burrs do you use? Grateful for any insights.


 I love it. Its beautiful and makes amazing coffee. 0 retention. I mean really 0 most of the time, sometimes 0.1 but that's about it. I use it with the Ultra Burrs which are exceptional with pour over. I have yet to try them for espresso but i will probably switch to the standard burrs.

Its not perfect, which is why i cant get rid of my upgrade itch. The woosh noise from the wipers inside the motor is not loud but annoying. Being able to align the burrs manually is a plus but i don't like the possibility of messing it up. My main negative is the cleaning: while the magnetic parts make it easy to clean the insides (burrs / wipers / case), when you get too much static from the grind which flies everywhere on the bottom part, it is extremely fastidious to clean up because the whole grinder orientation makes access difficult without removing the ring / puck support. So i have to use a small vacuum cleaner to do it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## goltim (May 15, 2021)

Thanks, Xavier.

In case it's of interest, I saw on Jonathan Gagne's blog that he has some 'hacks' for his EG-1 to minimise mess: https://coffeeadastra.com/2021/04/14/pulling-low-fines-espresso-shots/ - the relevant passage starts just before half-way through the article: "I have figured out a way to use the rails on the EG-1 such that I get almost no single grind of coffee to fly out on my counter when grinding ULF shots, and in a way that also minimizes retention ...".

Anyway, sorry for taking this thread off topic.


----------



## Guest (12 mo ago)

Hey coffeelovers!

I would like to buy in coffeeshop, ceado 37z hero or naked. my question is anyone has expreience with grinding 0,5 kg or more(1kg coffee) at same time like with ek43? how fast, how consistent, how possible 

thanks !!


----------

